# What the good gravy is THIS?



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Next time someone comes to CWI with a story of cheating that makes me go :wtf:

I'll think of this episode from Cheaters. There is some seriously, *seriously* F***ed up stuff, here.

My jaw dropped like so  and I thought: "Am I dreaming this?" But no, I wasn't. 

Short version
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpGp75eSu34

Long version
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChCEP9TkN40


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

LOL

Looks like a regular Saturday Night here in the city..


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Soooo, the clown thread may have been real?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

3putt said:


> Soooo, the clown thread may have been real?


That sorta crossed my mind, too! 

Because all her life she'd been "ridiculed for the things she likes."

No, s**t, Sherlock! Ridiculed for the choice of music, the weird fetishwear? :scratchhead: Oh my poor head! 

:rofl:


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

What? There's a construction worker/KISS hybrid fetish I don't know about, apparently. I feel like Jane Goodall but instead of chimpanzees, it's an odd section of humanity who are vaguely recognizable as primates. What other oddities do I have in store? If I start dating again one day, will I inadvertently find myself with a mailman/Marilyn Manson fetishist and have to call the whole thing off?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

joannacroc said:


> What? There's a construction worker/KISS hybrid fetish I don't know about, apparently. I feel like Jane Goodall but instead of chimpanzees, it's an odd section of humanity who are vaguely recognizable as primates. What other oddities do I have in store? If I start dating again one day, will I inadvertently find myself with a mailman/Marilyn Manson fetishist and have to call the whole thing off?


Well, there's a thought!:smthumbup:


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm wondering if it all wasn't staged.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

thatbpguy said:


> I'm wondering if it all wasn't staged.


Maybe. watching the full version there was one point that indicated that it could have been staged or at least the later scene restated. 

The picture behind the bed that vanished? Hmmm.

But! Did you notice the cat was still there? His tail made a fleeting appearance. So maybe not staged?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Maybe. watching the full version there was one point that indicated that it could have been staged or at least the later scene restated.
> 
> The picture behind the bed thst vanished? Hmmm.
> 
> ...


Well, either way it's good theater.


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

This show is fake.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

thatbpguy said:


> I'm wondering if it all wasn't staged.


_Cheaters_ is a notoriously staged show.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

MattMatt said:


> Next time someone comes to CWI with a story of cheating that makes me go :wtf:
> 
> I'll think of this episode from Cheaters. There is some seriously, *seriously* F***ed up stuff, here.
> 
> ...


I was not even aware this show existed but after watching a few I get the impression the confrontations are all staged. But reality is stranger than fiction and I am sure there is a lot crazier stuff going on out there.


----------



## Chas (Apr 2, 2015)

Remember. Every thing you see on reality TV and the internet is true/s.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Here's a wedding that ya all should see.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6ZVq7g2CCM


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

The first or second cheters host got fake stabed at lake Dallas or lake worth on a boat
Inside report on fakeness it www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsaB2obi80Y


----------



## OldWolf57 (Mar 20, 2012)

loved that wedding


----------



## imjustwatching (Jul 8, 2014)

the show is fake .


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Long long ago, in a galaxy far far away I had a girlfriend who could not orgasm unless I was wearing a Darth Vader mask.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Like most reality TV shows...it's fake.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

bandit.45 said:


> Long long ago, in a galaxy far far away I had a girlfriend who could not orgasm unless I was wearing a Darth Vader mask.


With you telling her you where her father :rofl::rofl::rofl: was she from the Ozarks?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

dash74 said:


> With you telling her you where her father :rofl::rofl::rofl: was she from the Ozarks?


Yeah and she wanted me to do things with that light saber I probably shouldn't mention.


----------



## Blacksmith01 (Aug 12, 2013)

I like this one better.

https://youtu.be/U6ZVq7g2CCM


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Yeah and she wanted me to do things with that light saber I probably shouldn't mention.


So long as she didn't want the light sabre inserted in the dark side, what would be the problem? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Whilst the adulterous stuff looked staged and weird, do please remember that they are arty folk and thus liable to do some weird off the wall stuff for real.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

bandit.45 said:


> Long long ago, in a galaxy far far away I had a girlfriend who could not orgasm unless I was wearing a Darth Vader mask.


You too? :scratchhead:


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

​


bandit.45 said:


> Long long ago, in a galaxy far far away I had a girlfriend who could not orgasm unless I was wearing a Darth Vader mask.


Holy S bandit I found your ex www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeEMi3jq3lQ

Dont punch out to early :nono:


----------



## ArmyofJuan (Dec 29, 2010)

The guy knows he's going to be on TV and that's the shirt he choose to wear?


----------



## Chas (Apr 2, 2015)

Inside Edition reports that Cheaters is fake!!!
Of course ED is another TV show so who to believe.
See the expose' here


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeswecan said:


> You too? :scratchhead:


Yeah...


What's up with that sh*t?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

dash74 said:


> ​
> Holy S bandit I found your ex www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeEMi3jq3lQ
> 
> Dont punch out to early :nono:


Woah!!! 

Holy crap! How old is that chick?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjPXmMWRgEQ

Apparently it was "disrespectful" of Drew to involve Cheaters. Well, excuuuuse me! 

Danielle said it was down to a group of freelance artists and photographers doing drugs and doing more and more bizarre stuff for the adrenaline rush.


----------

